# Help needed knowing which leisure battery to buy



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

My wife and I some how managed to kill our leisure after only having the van for a year. When we picked it up from Johns Cross they went through all the charging etc but being excited about owning our first Motorhome we did not flick the switch as told and managed to drain it completely.
Anyway now it's flat it won't hold it's charge and we need to buy another as we are off to the Moto GP at Silverstone this weekend.
We have a Swift Sundance 630L on an 06 plate. Does anyone know what leisure battery we need as I have no idea.
Also is it easy to change as I have never tried before.
Thanks
Tich


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The bigger the better. Amps I mean.

dave p


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, the best thing is to take the old one out and measure and see what the biggest one will fit, or even better see if you can get two leisure batteries and maybe put one somewhere else.  

We have just fitted two new batteries.  Bob.

These:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PAIR-LUCAS-11...Accessories&hash=item3ca64840b3#ht_1596wt_922


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Easiest of all - pop back to John's Cross. 

Peter won't be able to give you a new one under warranty since it was "driver error" which killed it, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if he offered to fit and check a new one for nowt . . . and give you a few more instructions if you feel you need them.

Why not ask - he can only say "_No_." (But I don't think he will! :wink: )

Dave :wink:

P.S. No pressure Peter!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Titch,

Please bring the van to us as Zeb says we cannot supply a new one FOC but I am sure Glenn will solve the problem to everyones satisfaction.

Peter


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheers Peter I will get it in over the next couple of days.

Tich


----------



## LonesomeTwin (Nov 4, 2008)

As a self-build fulltimer I'm curious to know why there needs to be a manual intervention in order to prevent something as serious and costly as a dead battery. I'm an electonic engineer by training and winced at the relics of 1950's bakelite thinking which were widely available at the last NEC show, with their nasty brown sockets and prehistoric split-charge systems. As a general guide, if the circuit board is brown it's seriously time that system was retired.

Breaking a circuit when there isn't enough power in the system isn't brain surgery, and given the cost of motorhomes generally strikes me as a ha'pence of tar syndrome.

Come to that, there is no reason for 12V to exist anywhere south of the inverter these days surely?


----------



## LonesomeTwin (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm disappointed now. I threw down a gauntlet but nobody picked it up


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Peter,

all sorted now!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lonesome Twin,
Everthing in a motorhome or caravan is not made to the same spec as what you would use in your home.
That is why we have so many things break and need replacing.
It keeps an industry alive. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## LonesomeTwin (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Dave. Exactly my point, why not? Everything in my place came from Screwfix or Maplin (ok, except the fridge). The power and lighting are normal MK type stuff with low energy bulbs everywhere and moody halogen downlights for highlighting. God bless global warming! 

Fail to see why this stuff isn't starting to be incorporated into new vans, instead the height of modern tech is those LED's which only come in Stark White.

The Sterling catalogue is full of modern kit although a bit overpriced and a 240V shower pump will cost £80 if you shop around. Water pumps? See Aquarium accessories!

My quibble really is that since motorhomes are priced at maybe 4 times the material cost there is latitude for bringing the spec into the 21st century without the mfrs going bust.


----------

